# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  Nhanh chân lấy PayDay miễn phí trên Steam

## duthu94

Làm thế nào để thu hút thêm những người chơi mới biết tới sản phẩm của mình mà không phải mất quá nhiều công sức marketing? Tặng game miễn phí - đó là giải pháp đang được nhiều hãng sản xuất áp dụng đặc biệt là với các trò chơi đã có tuổi đời từ 2 năm trở lên. Sắp tới, *PayDay: The Heist* của Overkill cũng sẽ đi theo con đường này trong vòng 24 giờ duy nhất. 


Nếu là người ưa thích thể loại bắn súng cùng những vụ cướp ngân hàng đầy hỗn loạn thì việc Overkill quyết định phát hành miễn phí *PayDay* trên Steam trong vòng 24 giờ duy nhất vào ngày 17/10 chắc hẳn đang khiến bạn cảm thấy vui mừng. Còn đối với những ai chưa từng nghe tới cái tên *PayDay* thì việc bổ sung thêm một tựa game bản quyền mà không phải bỏ ra xu nào vào bộ sưu tập của mình nghe cũng không tệ chút nào.
*PayDay* được miễn phí là một phần trong chiến dịch kêu gọi người chơi gia nhập Steam Group của *PayDay 2* (hậu bản của phát hành năm 2013) sau khi nó đạt mốc hơn 1.5 triệu thành viên. Hỗ trợ co-op 4 người chơi và đi theo phong cách FPS, *PayDay* mang lại cảm giác giống như trong các bộ phim điện ảnh Hollywood khi bạn vào vai một trong 4 tên trộm Dallas, Hoxton, Chains và Wolf tham gia vào các phi vụ cướp nhà băng, bắt con tin cũng như chống trả lại sự truy đuổi của phe cảnh sát.


Ban đầu Overkill dự định sẽ cho phép download miễn phí trò chơi vào ngày 18/10, tuy nhiên mốc 1.5 triệu thành viên mà họ đặt ra đã bị vượt qua sớm hơn dự tính dẫn đến thay đổi như hiện tại. Điều này cũng phần nào thể hiện sức hút của *PayDay* cũng như hậu bản của nó, *PayDay 2* đối với cộng đồng người chơi.
Là tựa game bắn súng co-op được đánh giá cao, *PayDay* nhiều khả năng sẽ mang đến cho bạn cùng bạn bè những giờ phút vui vẻ nếu như chưa từng thử qua series này. Thêm vào đó, cõ lẽ chẳng ai lại "nỡ" bỏ qua một sản phẩm ngày thường có giá 15 USD nay đã giảm giá xuống hoàn toàn miễn phí cả, vì thế hãy chú ý để không bỏ lỡ *PayDay* trên Steam trong ngày bắt đầu từ 0h đêm ngày 17/10.
*>> Cơ hội lấy Dragon Age: Origins miễn phí cho tất cả game thủ*

----------

